# A few of my latest sticks



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I been away for a while but I have made a few sticks


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are nice looking sticks Randy, glad you are checking into the site.


----------



## Walker (Sep 10, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice sticks there Randy.


----------

